# Introducing Fertility Nurse Ruth from Barts



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear All,

As you know, our Fertility Nurse Sarah has been with us for some time.

For contractual/work reasons the true identity of Sarah has been kept secret and I am now happy to reveal that Sarah - is in fact Senior Sister Ruth Pellow from Bart’s Fertility clinic in London.

Ruth is now leaving our shores to have a fantastic career within a fertility clinic in Marbella Spain.

Ruth’s focus will be to assist UK couples in a UK/SPAIN egg donation programme. So should you be thinking about going to Spain for egg donation – then Ruth is the person to contact 

Ruth has kindly agreed to carry on working with us here at Fertility Friends - so you need not worry 

The whole FF team would like to take this opportunity to wish Ruth all the best in her new job and also to offer our assistance in helping her get to know the Spanish lifestyle (ie: eating and drinking till the late hours – sleeping in the afternoons, chilling out on beaches etc…)

All the best hun! 


Kind Regards,
Tony, Mel – Jessica and the rest of the Fertility Friends team.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



PS. Ruths website will be up shortly! stay tuned


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Ruth/Sarah

Will miss you at Barts but all the very best in your new venture 

Loadsa Love
Jax n Mark
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wishing you all the luck in the world with this new move, you have been a tower of support for us all, we love ya !!

Candy x


----------



## Allie K (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruth

What an exciting move! Best of luck to you, I'm sure you will be a great support to those seeking treatment in Spain.

Best wishes

Allie K


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ruth

Best of luck in your new venture

I hope that you enjoy ur new sunny climates

Also thanks so much for all the help and support that you have given to all us ladies here at fertility friends

safe journeys


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Ruth/Sarah
All the very best in your new job, and many thanks for your time and help on FF. 
much love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

ruth 

all the very best for your new job so happy you will still be with us 

love lilly xx


----------



## Odie (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Ruth/Sarah

I haven't posted on the Nurses board yet  but just wanted to wish you all the very best!

Odie
xxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya Ruth/Sarah 

just like to say thanks for your help when i have posted

Love Mini xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya Ruth

You know i am gonna miss you at Barts. Really wish you well in your new life in Spain. 

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ruth

Lots of luck x x x

Laine


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Ruth!
Just to say thank you for doing a fantastic job on here and on your current project on egg donors.
Chick


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Ruth 

Best of luck with your new venture in Spain  

Thanks for all your hard work here on the boards. So pleased you are still going to be helping out. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Ruth

Just wanted to say thank you for answering my posts.

Good luck in spain 

Natalie xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ruth
Just popped in to wish you luck in your move and new job 

Also to thankyou so much for everything you have done for FF , you are a true asset to us all

so...........................................THANKYOU ..........................................

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ruth

i have only posted on ask a nurse once however this is because other people have always asked you the questions first and you have always given a full info which has always helped me

goood luck in your new job and life in spain

thanks and best wishes

Luv
Mez
xoxoxoxox


----------

